# Best treatment for COCCIDIOSIS



## AJPDP

Im on the end of my third round and some of the young birds in the nest are going light on me. At this point I usually would never give any medication to birds with babies in the nest, but I feel I have no choice. Im thinking of using some Global's Repiratory Plus for a few days?

Any suggestions?


----------



## c.hert

How do you know it is Coccidiosis? Pro Pigeon Loft is asking some good questions...c.hert


----------



## AJPDP

ProPigeon Loft said:


> Birds going light doesn't mean you have a cocci problem and giving them a respiratory treatment wouldn't help with cocci anyway.
> 
> What do you mean by birds going light? Is the circumference around the nest bowl extremely wet?
> 
> What are you feeding and how?


Well lets see......Ive seen these symptoms before in my loft and I sent the birds off to the university for testing and the results were Coccidiosis.

If you've read the label and or used on Repiratory Plus you would know that it is not solely a respiratory product.....Effective for the prevention or cure of: Coryza Infections, Bronchial Pneumonia, Bronchitis, Sinovitis Complications of Pneumonia, Sinusitis, Salpingitis (Air Sac Infection), Paratyphiod, Typhoid, Enteritis, Avian Cholera, Peritonitis, Diarrhea, Gastroenteritis, Septicemias, hepatitis Coccidiosis, Pasteurelosis, Infection of Rickets, Steptococcus, E-Coli and Salmonella. Reduces the effect of stress, promotes growth, improves the appetite. Helps in maintaining condition. Reduces the mortality rate and the spreading of deadly bacteria and germs

*Going light* is the term given to birds that lose weight because they are ill.

Yes the circumference of the nest bowl is wet

Birds are eating pellets.


----------



## c.hert

I would not give that type of medicine for this type of illness if it is a cocci problem and I would give Baycox which could be rough on babies and thats why you need assistance from a professional or I would treat with Albon suspension from the vet for cocci. I sure hope your birds get well...c.hert


----------



## ohiogsp

Well, if I was going to shotgun it, alot of times I do think cocci is the problem. I would use amprolium or maybe use a all-in-one treatmnet for everything like cocci, canker, worms, respitory, and a pro-biotic. What you have will probably work but the all-in-one if I had it I would use that. Sometimes when it is cooler you have to kick the doses up a little bit to get good effects because they aren't drinking enough water right now. I have used this kind of thing with babies before and they turned out fine. I think you are safer using it than not if they are sick. Good luck


----------



## AJPDP

ohiogsp said:


> Well, if I was going to shotgun it, alot of times I do think cocci is the problem. I would use amprolium or maybe use a all-in-one treatmnet for everything like cocci, canker, worms, respitory, and a pro-biotic. What you have will probably work but the all-in-one if I had it I would use that. Sometimes when it is cooler you have to kick the doses up a little bit to get good effects because they aren't drinking enough water right now. I have used this kind of thing with babies before and they turned out fine. I think you are safer using it than not if they are sick. Good luck


So you think the Amprolium would be the safest bet on young birds in the nest?


----------



## c.hert

ohiogsp advice is good if you want to shot gun it with a lot of different sicknesses. If you know it is cocci--then treat for that but---you also have babies going light and this is serious and a lot of them die mostly because there are secondary sicknesses coming into focus and like ohiogsp said : canker: and a series of others could be so their suggestion is why not treat for all in one but what I would do is get a diagnosis from a vet to sort
things out . What is making your babies go light in the first place for once they go light a lot times secondary disease come into play diseases like canker and respiratory and numerous other sicknesses and treat specfically for that and it is not good to worm babies in the nest and for canker with the babies you could check their mouth area and their naval area out. You need to figure out why these birds are going light in the first place and that is the approach that I would take. Are they in respiratory distress --you need to figure out why these birds are going light to the best of your ability but I do believe with happenings like this you at this time need to seek assistance from a professional person. This all in one drug: spot checking for canker will tell you something and knowing they are not in respiratory distress will tell you something else and worming is out of the question for the babies in the nest (going light) so you need to get professional guidance here to find out the first question--why are they going light? Is it your food-Is it your water: Is it a fungus: Is it your nesting material:Is it your venelation: Dampness will make birds go light and overcrowding is bad and no sunshine is bad ---Take a baby to the vet and start your research on this--you have time and thats what I suggest....c.hert


----------



## Skyeking

For youngsters who are going light( and that may be due to not eating), they need to be HAND FED until they are better and eating well on their own. Sometimes it is just a matter of giving them good probiotics to get their gut bacteria back in balance. They already have little gut bacteria which takes time to build up, and stress depletes it. ACV in the water will also help.

I would do the same with the older birds who are not eating, and treat them for coccidiosis. Usually coccidiosis is a secondary infection along with something else going on. So please keep a close eye out.

Use only disease specific drugs for what your birds actually have been diagnosed for. Do not use a 3 in 1 or 4 in 1.


----------



## re lee

Considering cocidi is more a cool weather problem Because direct sunlight kills its And it threives in moist areas around waters And a wet nest area PLUS pellets often the birds drink more giving more water to the young causeing wetter nests. Clean all nesting area disinfect the waters. YOU can get regular old sulmet And do a loft treatment YOU can do this for 5 dasy. BUT if the young have cocidi They often do go down on wieght very fast PLUs can get sprede leg because they are weak. And often do not thrive as well So early treatment has to be done or the survivers will be somewaht stunted in growth And have future health issues. Sulmet is mild enough it should not cause much to any ploblems in the loft Then ACV probiotics AND vit. But it doent take but just 3 days to drop those youngbirds down to little and no wieght


----------

